# Turbo upgrade from K03S to K04



## edgxxxr (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello.
My car is Audi A3 quattro1.8t (ARY), that is currently running a stage 1 tune. On the dyno sheet it is clear, that the engine could not hold the boost for long time. The guys at the dyno said it is probably a broken wastegate, but the issue could be anywhere in a turbo. Right now I am thinking about switching to a completely new K04 turbo.
I have found an aliexpress seller, thet sells a complete kit with the new turbo, pipes, hoses, front mount intercooler, wastegate, manifold and other stuff. The whole kit with shipping will cost around 615EUR.
The question is, is it a good idea to buy that kit, or it would be better to look out for different one. Or it is better to build that kind of setup myself?
I am not chasing the maximum power figures, just wanted a more stable setup. As the turbo needs to be changed, k04 looks like a good deal for making around 250-270hp. 
Aliexpress k04 turbo kit link


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

Offf, I wouldn't buy a turbo kit from AliExpress.


----------

